# HELP!!!! my scorpion is giving birth!



## Loki-Snow (Oct 30, 2009)

my female scorpion that i got earlier this year, is currently giving birth!! we have NEVER bred scorpions, and we arent exactly sure what to do. 

we have the barrons 'scorpions a complete pet owners manual ' book which has given us a fair amount of info but still!! 

any suggestions? 

we are a little shocked, surprised but at the same time, i had a feeling she was gravid! my other half is currently bricking it. 

what do we do? is there anything special we need to do? how long do we keep the babies with mum, i know they have to have their first instar their exo skeleton will darken and then they will venture off mums back but still go back for a little while longer, but at what point do you seperate them from mum etc. 

any advice would be great - sorry if this is a bit garbled, im a bit shocked and probably babbling


as a note; we do have a male, but they did NOT breed. she came to us as i suspected gravid which is now confirmed! they are housed seperatly in different tanks


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Just leave her be for the time being and she'll do all the hard work - if you disturb her too much, she'll likely eat the clutch.


----------



## Jamesrm (Jul 30, 2008)

just leave them with the mother till their exo skeleton is black


----------



## Jamesrm (Jul 30, 2008)

lol i jus realised that you never said what type of scorpion it was i jus guessed at either imperial or thai forrest


----------



## Loki-Snow (Oct 30, 2009)

yes its an emperor scorpion ( pandinus imperator)


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Haha same happened to me, except i had my female for a year living alone before i got babies 
I just separated them once they left mum's back


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

i thought you could keep them together anyway, just keep them well fed

cheers Kev


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

kevhutch said:


> i thought you could keep them together anyway, just keep them well fed
> 
> cheers Kev


I kept all my babies together, i just meant separated them from mum


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

Don't do anything, leave her be. Scorpions are great mums when left to it.


----------



## Loki-Snow (Oct 30, 2009)

ok i have a few questions, we have left her to it, and shes doing fantastic. we guestimated that she maybe started giving birth around 9pm / 9:30pm which would mean that she has been in active labour for 21 hours ish.

Q. 1 : how long does it normally take for an emperor scorpion to give birth to all her clutch? i just peeked at her, and she is still popping babies out, and has quite alot on her back already!! 

Q. 2 : how many do emperor scorpions give birth to on average? am i going to be over loaded with baby scorps? 

Q . 3: when do i / when should i feed her next? my book that i have says that you should feed the new mummy as much food as she will take comfortably, for her to regain all nutrients etc from giving birth. what would you guys suggest.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

1. Anything from 12-48hours depending upon clutch size

2. Anything from 10-35, although I think about 20-30 is average.

3. Don't feed her, leave her undisturbed until the babies moult and leave her back (usually 7-10days for emps), at which point you can seperate her from the young and offer her as much food as she wants to eat.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Loki-Snow (Oct 30, 2009)

and finally we have a photo of her! taken on low syncro which does not seem to have bothered her in the slightest. 

i introduce 'stingybum & her brood' 













sorry for size x


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome! :2thumb:


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

I love scorps with the babies on there back, its dead cute. Nice pic Loki-Snow.


----------



## GeckoNub (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome picture! Good job mum :2thumb:


----------



## AdieSWA (Jun 9, 2010)

I got my first emp today and its great, congrats to Stingybum:lol2:


----------

